
Show HN: Soda Player, a “modern” player app - sodaplayer_team
http://www.sodaplayer.com
======
sodaplayer_team
Hey!

We are releasing the first beta version of our app: Soda Player (for Mac and
Windows).

We’re a bunch of internet geeks that were getting tired of how hard (and how
many different apps it takes) to do one very simple thing, playing videos in a
_modern_ way.

Here is what it can do:

\- The app can play local, web and Bittorrent video files in all formats
instantly.

\- The app embeds its own _custom_ VPN that is used to protect your privacy
when playing non-local files.

\- The app will automatically find subtitles in many languages for whatever
you are playing (we’re very proud of our matching algorithm, from our tests it
works better than current subtitles tools out there).

\- Best part for the end, all of the above works on Chromecast and Airplay,
just one-click away!

We’ve worked pretty hard and we would love to hear your feedback and
suggestions (and bug reports!).

You can download the app at
[https://www.sodaplayer.com](https://www.sodaplayer.com) (it’s in open beta at
the moment, but we may temporarily put the beta on hold if we get too many
users, so get it fast!).

Cheers!

~~~
ggypro
it's clean, fast, easy, and secure. where do you store the temporary
downloaded file though? or does it store any temps file? cheers man, looking
forward to many improvements ahead.

~~~
sodaplayer_team
Thanks! The app uses some disk cache (when transcoding or watching something
using bittorrent) that is automatically cleared when the app closes. We follow
each platform's standard so the app uses the default temporary folder for each
OS.

------
kolemcrae
I really hate landing pages like this.

[http://imgur.com/a/lqban](http://imgur.com/a/lqban)

~~~
sodaplayer_team
It's a beta, be nice :)

More seriously, you make some good points (you forgot the "I thought the page
loaded already scrolled down"), and we have spend more time on the app itself
than the website, we will work on some improvements very soon.

~~~
kolemcrae
Simplify. What do you want people to do?

Looking at this you want them to live chat, social media it up and go to
product hunt.

Remove all that and make people download it.

------
milankragujevic
I strongly dislike you've obfuscated all your code. But as far as I can see,
it's a HTTPS proxy, WebTorrent, FFmpeg and Electron. It's look really nice, so
kudos for that.

